# Alfajor, Almendra and Gaucho



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Love your equines — they all look happy😀

May I ask where you live — I do not recognize the flag.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Chevaux said:


> Love your equines — they all look happy😀
> 
> May I ask where you live — I do not recognize the flag.


Hahha they are happy! At least they can make all their normal behaviors and have a lot of freedom and regular exercise. Still, they try to make my life miserable by testing our fences daily .

I'm from Chile! South America


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you for sharing! It’s always nice seeing others equines. Almendra reminds me a lot of our mare Star who is also 10 years old!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

SmokeyC said:


> Thank you for sharing! It’s always nice seeing others equines. Some draw reminds me a lot of our mare Star who is also 10 years old!
> 
> View attachment 1129976


What a beautiful mare you have! Mine would look so much nicer if I can make her more fit hahaha, she's fat at the moment and still lacking muscle, even in freedom she prefers not to move ☠. I have work to do!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Since you’re from Chile, Agheera, I assume the saddle on Almendra is the common style for your area. How do you find it? Is it comfortable for you? Does it readily fit multiple horses or does it need to be customized for each horse?

P.S. Your English is great.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Chevaux said:


> Since you’re from Chile, Agheera, I assume the saddle on Almendra is the common style for your area. How do you find it? Is it comfortable for you? Does it readily fit multiple horses or does it need to be customized for each horse?
> 
> P.S. Your English is great.


Sorry I missed your reply! Yes the saddle I'm using is the common style but may have small variations depending on the use you want to give them. They are called "monturas corraleras", the one I'm using is for field work mostly (not great for riding long distances) and you can get variations if you are using them for rodeo, trail riding, etc. But it's the typical chilean saddle.

The saddle I'm using is quite uncomfortable to me because its big (I'm a 14" - 14.5" and my saddle is 16") and since it's for field work (used for short distances) the materials used are hard and horrible to the butt hahaha, but this type of saddle is the only type I know or used so I find it really comfortable when the sizing is correct.

I'm buying a new one (the one on the picture is 30+years old and eaten by moths) that looks like this:










Here we use the same saddle for different horses, but always your saddle. Still this might vary when someone has many horses and lots of saddles, we dont have much money to do that sadly.

Edited to add a picture of my current saddle:









You can see it looks uncomfortable, I hate it hahaha!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

This guy is turning so handsome, loooove him!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Your horses are lovely.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Well today the farrier came to do Alfajor and Almendra's foot and they did great (specially Almendra who 4 months ago she tried to kill the farrier haha). 

Her hoofs are getting SOO much better since her first time being done! (She was barefood full of fungus and an abscess when I got her).

Gaucho and Bonzai were all over the place trying to see what was going on haha. 

I will be preparing both of them so the farrier can do their hoofs too; they need ir ASAP!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Today I tried to cut my horses mane and I made a BIG BIG mistake!! I will be asking help with their manes because I can't stand how they look.

Almendra had dog poop in her face and all over her head today.

I hated Gaucho's baby hair all dried with the sun haha. He actually will look better after I can get some help.

I started clicker training both of them and I can't get over how inteligent both are.

I train dogs and never thought horses could learn as easy and fast as them!!

Picture with my 2 favorites haha:









And Gaucho enyoing scratches today:
(This video is epic)


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Chevaux said:


> Since you’re from Chile, Agheera, I assume the saddle on Almendra is the common style for your area. How do you find it? Is it comfortable for you? Does it readily fit multiple horses or does it need to be customized for each horse?
> 
> P.S. Your English is great.


My new saddle finally arrived and I can't wait to try it out tomorrow 😍❤.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

I can't get over the fact that Almendra looked like this when I went to meet her:









Like she really looked so sad, skinny and unhappy and now she looks like this:










Same with Gaucho, he looked so unhealthy when he arrived:










And now looks so so nice:


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Long time without posting! 










Gaucho is a pro at training, we have done tons of desensitizing exercises and he couldn't care less with most of the new things I present to him. Today I put the saddle on for the first time and he couldn't care less 😍🥰. Of course since he's just 1 year old he won't be used to ride, but he already let me charge my body on his back.

A month ago I separated him from his mother Almendra since he's still a colt and Almendra is starting her seasons. Gaucho couldn't care less about her being on season and actually he's super respectful with the stallions and my gelding. 

Gaucho is being kept in the same space than Alfajor (he's a really good and carying gelding), they are besties.

I'm taking Gaucho to take walks on a lead so he can excercise and explore with me. He trusts me a LOT and actually loves going on walks with me (I thought he would freak out being far from Almendra or Alfajor but he couldn't care less!).

Since his separation from mother, I stopped riding Almendra since she was too stressed and 1 week ago I started working with her again. It's her first time ever to ride without another horse next to her (Gaucho would come with us to our trail rides, and as a mare who's always with foal, it is totally new to her). She is doing great just stopping with a sound command and turning with light pressure from my legs! 

Still, in her 2nd trail ride she almost lost it and got super stressed because she couldn't see Alfajor and started bucking a bit, but I could settle her down and calm her. We have a looong way to go still.

We had to put her a stallion since the 2 vets that are available around were I live won't fix him until 2 years old because they talk about welfare (and even though we are taking all the precautions and having them fully apart, I prefer not to risk it). Plus, Almendra is really a PAIN and she hurts herself trying to get to the stallions (and 1 stallion got loose and almost killed her while fighting a gelding that is not even mine -- that was a BIG fight with my neighbour. That same gelding went directly to kick Gaucho who was being totally submissive to him and a sweetheart). 










This is the stallion I found for her. He has a sweet temperament, easy to work, good health, a bit larger than Almendra but almost the same height. He has produced some wonderful stallions and good riding mares.










So I think that's it. I would love to post my links to Gaucho's training videos but I cant since they are from instagram, but I'm super proud of him and how far we got! 

Alfajor and Gaucho:


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Today I took a new picture of Gaucho. Even though he's starting another lanky stage, he keeps looking so nice ❤.

Today we worked walking through plastic bags, he did so well, not even a bit scared, just some curiosity at first!

We also worked putting the saddle on and he couldn't care less about it.

It's so fun watching him grow and outcome every new challenge I put!
.



















Bottom left 6 months old. Up left 9 months. Right today 1 year 1 month


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

He's really looking good.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Well! Since Almendra is off with her trainer for a couple weeks, I started riding Alfajor and I must say: OMG I'm never riding Almendra again hahaha. I forgot what is riding a good horse and not in the need of teaching anything at all; just enjoy it!!

With Almendra is a constant correction, learning, bucks, turns, etc. Like I literally don't enjoy it or can't relax really (I learnt this today, I was SO relaxed riding Alfajor!).

It was the first time taking Gaucho on a lead while riding another horse (he used to be off leash when I took him to the trail with Almendra when he was younger). At the begining we did a couple laps around our land for teaching the basics (not allowing him to eat while walking, that he needs to be at the side of the horse and not at the back, he can't bite the other horse or try to mount, etc) and he did great! So of course I thought it would be nice to go to the trail.

The first 2 kilometers were amazing until we started up hill, he began to bite Alfajor's ankles and since the path is kind of narrow I couldn't move him to the side. I corrected several times, but he would do it again and made Alfajor go faster. So I decided to go back, and Gaucho wanted to run so did Alfajor. Plus Gaucho also wanted to mount Alfajor in a playfull way. SO my corrections won't work so I decided to go down, take Gaucho's lead and correct him from the ground if he decided to mount Alfajor. But he behaved amazingly from the ground. I walked both horses with no problem to a safer ground without so many trees. Rode Alfajor again and continued the trail.

UNTIL. Until a huge herd of feral horses came out of nowhere running and Gaucho lost it. Like LOST it and I wasn't able to hold him enough. He went off to the herd and tried to introduce himself rudely to a mare which resulted in him being side kicked (nice correction there, actually).

Then all the horses continued galloping and that included Gaucho. Alfajor got really nervouse and I didn't know what to do so I calmed him, dismounted and started walking to see what was going on. He was maybe 800 meters away trying to meet the horses.

I mounted Alfajor to get closer since feral horses will instantly run away from humans and wasn't possible. So I gave up, I sat on the ground and watched my colt be a horse from a fair distance.

I must say, it was an absolutely amazing and breath taking view. All the mares rounded up with the little ones in the center. The stallion gave clear behaviour to Gaucho to back off but Gaucho tried to get closer anyways, so the stallion stopped him ears pinned down and teeth showing! He inmediatly run off and took some distance from the herd.

I called him (I was about 200 meters away) and he CAME 😍❤. My heart metled. He was all sweaty and tired of how much he galloped around.

I took his leash and headed home. The herd run past us again and Gaucho did nothing. A second herd came around and with one correction he didn't look at them. He behaved perfectly after his episode.

I know it's not ideal what happened, a lot of bad stuff could happen. But anyways I can see so many good things out of this:

1. Gaucho learned a lot about limits and body language. He used to try and mount any horse out there (of course specially mares) and presented himself rude and anxious.

2. Gaucho came when I called him in an giant open terrain, let me grab him and take him home calmly.

3. Watching all that body language for me was eye opening. Amazing. Never seen something like that in real life but videos of random people and documentaries!

All the way home he behaved perfectly and then asked for pets and love.

On the other hand, I now _need_ Almendra to behave like Alfajor or my life will be a Messi hahaha.

I can't remember the last time I really enjoyed a trail ride, maybe 8 months ago before Almendra coming to me. That makes me kind of sad, thinking this way. She has made amazing progress since I have her, but I really want the trainer to fix her problema and teach her more!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Picture of me riding Alfajor, Gaucho 14 months old colt. You can also see Sitka's feet (my dog) at Gaucho's back.

Those hills from the background are full of trails, also full of trees ☠. It's part of our property, but lots of people use them (we let them) and also we give certain people permission to leave their feral horses to graze.

Gaucho asking for pets, I corrected him but at the same time I love how he seeks for me 💔









This is Sitka, 3 years old Malinois. I recently started to include him in my rides. He's quite reactive to other dogs and I had to work him hard on NOT BITING MY SHOES when I got up the horse. He gets really anxious but after hard work and lots of positive gradual training now he's able to lead the way, ignore other dogs that we encounter on the trail (lots of feral dogs or off leash dogs from the houses next to the hills).


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

We always laugh about how nice it feels to get on your old horse again. Of course, you are putting time into the horse who actually needs time put into them, but it feels like a breath of fresh air to get back onto the horse you know so well.

I’ve been debating taking my big horse on the last day of driving cows home just for that reason, but I know it would benefit the filly more. Lol

I am glad he is a little stud colt, getting away with the feral horses like that! Maybe he learned his lesson. A little filly may have been very hard to hunt down!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Knave said:


> We always laugh about how nice it feels to get on your old horse again. Of course, you are putting time into the horse who actually needs time put into them, but it feels like a breath of fresh air to get back onto the horse you know so well.
> 
> I’ve been debating taking my big horse on the last day of driving cows home just for that reason, but I know it would benefit the filly more. Lol
> 
> I am glad he is a little stud colt, getting away with the feral horses like that! Maybe he learned his lesson. A little filly may have been very hard to hunt down!


It is totally a big breath of fresh aire haha, even though Alfajor is easily spooked (nothing too terrible, but I find myself dping circle around stuff 3 to 4 times every time hahaha). Good thing Gaucho couldn't care less, I will just drop his rope whenever I'm correcting and helping Alfajor, Gaucho will keep himself entretained eating grass or sniffing around! Picking his rope up is easy (good thing too!).

My boyfriend told me he will ride Almendra for some time after she's back from training, so I will keep going out with my Alfajor 🥰😍.

Today Im going to visit the trainer to see Almendra and check her after her first week of training. The trainer told me she has been a bit difficult the first couple days but now she's understanding a bit more and being easier on him.

I believe the ones who sold me Almendra didn't really ride her at all, just broke her and sold me a much green horse ☠. 

I'm eager to see her! She will get some carrots today 🥰

How many ridable horses do you have/own?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have five rideable horses right now. Two are my daughter’s though, although I use them on occasion for certain jobs. My littlest has a 5-yr-old fjord who is absolutely amazing if you are doing a day on ice or really steep country, and my older daughter has a little sorrel who is spectacular on corral days. Sometimes I use them for those jobs.

I have two, Cash and Queen. Cash is 6 and Queen is 2. My husband was using Cash because his mare was out with a foal, so I had to use the 2-yr-old for all my work this year! She really stepped up for me though. Now Lucy is back and Cash can go again.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Knave said:


> I have five rideable horses right now. Two are my daughter’s though, although I use them on occasion for certain jobs. My littlest has a 5-yr-old fjord who is absolutely amazing if you are doing a day on ice or really steep country, and my older daughter has a little sorrel who is spectacular on corral days. Sometimes I use them for those jobs.
> 
> I have two, Cash and Queen. Cash is 6 and Queen is 2. My husband was using Cash because his mare was out with a foal, so I had to use the 2-yr-old for all my work this year! She really stepped up for me though. Now Lucy is back and Cash can go again.


Ugh and how is it to ride such a young horse? I can see many challenges there! Sounds really fun 🥰❤. I think that if I ever have a kid, I would be the most happy mom in the world if they liked horses! How cool doing trail rides and activities with your own kids!

I went to visit Almendra to the trainer's facilities. He taught me a couple things about riding so I'm really happy!

Almendra was just fine. The trainer told me the first day they worked her, she tried to smash him to a wall because she didn't want nothing to do with him ☠. Next couple days she started relaxing and actually learning haha. Even though I worked her a LOT and she was doing just fine, she really needed to be sent to a trainer, she has a lot of "glitches" that need to be fixed.

At the end, before sending her to the trainer, she was behaving poorly just because she didn't quite understand what I was asking. So they are making baby steps with her.

When I was putting the saddle on she was all on my face tryint to sniff me, asked for pets and tried to head press towards me.

We went on a trail ride with the trainer and she did pretty well. More responsive to directions, more connected to me! We had a good talk with the trainer about my objetives with Almendra so he could work her as I want her!

After the trail ride (around 1 hour long) we entered the arena (my first time in one, I was all hyped and happy!!) And trained with barrels, she did perfect and see a lot of improvement 🥰😍.

I will go again next week to ride her, see her progress and evaluate how much time she will need to spend there (initially 2 weeks, but the trainer already told me he will need more time with her).


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It is good to have kids who love horses. Since we have to work as a family, and everyone has a position, I had a rule. The oldest didn’t start out with much love for horses, and I said she didn’t have to ride as a hobby, but she had to be proficient at work. She had to be able to ride a broke horse and read a cow to get a job done. The youngest loved horses and enjoyed colts.

Then the oldest really found a love for it when I changed her horses. It is odd, because the horse she rides is extremely difficult, and he gave her so much joy. I wasn’t sure she could ride him when I put her on him, and they’ve overcome a lot.

Riding two-year-olds… I have a lot of joy in it and also some issues. Lol. I enjoy how much they improve, but when a job needs to get done and you are holding all that anxiety about if you can accomplish it and not mess up the horse, and not get hurt… it feels overwhelming some times. Every time I take a new two-year-old to work I say “That’s it! This is my last two-year-old!” Lol. Then along comes the next.

Queen had to go to work though. I didn’t get to pick and choose her days like most horses. She is starting to feel more like an older horse. She understands the jobs pretty well, and she works hard. She has her days certainly, but overall I would say I have truly enjoyed her this year. I also think everything happens for a reason, and she will be the horse she is supposed to be because she learned so much so young. I think her and I will make an excellent team for many years, or at least I hope so! So, maybe I won’t see a two-year-old year for a long time, and I will forget the struggle before the next.

First Bones was a difficult two, and I had three years of riding him. Then he got injured and Cash was two, and the next year it was time to take Zeus at two, and then I had two years before Queen was two. So the whole corral of horses is pretty young, and they should last a long time. Husband has a filly coming up, and it will be fun to be the one on a more solid horse while he does the baby thing!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Knave said:


> It is good to have kids who love horses. Since we have to work as a family, and everyone has a position, I had a rule. The oldest didn’t start out with much love for horses, and I said she didn’t have to ride as a hobby, but she had to be proficient at work. She had to be able to ride a broke horse and read a cow to get a job done. The youngest loved horses and enjoyed colts.
> 
> Then the oldest really found a love for it when I changed her horses. It is odd, because the horse she rides is extremely difficult, and he gave her so much joy. I wasn’t sure she could ride him when I put her on him, and they’ve overcome a lot.
> 
> ...


Your daily life sound amazing really!! I would love to be your daughter and grow up like that ❤🥰 (I hope this doesn't sound weird haha). Do you have pictures or Cash, Queen and Bones? I love watching horse pictures! How many cows do you own? Is that what you guys do for a living?

My family used to own land in Rupanco, Osorno, it's at the South of Chile and we used to own cows and sheep. We went there only for summer vacations for 1 month each time and I LOVED SO MUCH work cows and herd sheep with the horses. We woke up at 5 am and wouldn't come home until 7 pm, all day long outside with the animals, checking the land. Omg what a childhood I had. That's why I always wanted to live like this; animals, dirt, sweat.

My father doesn't see me like a woman, but oh well I'm so so happy!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, it is what we do! You can look at my journal for pictures if you want. It’s called Zeus and the Sorrel Brigade. It’s long though, so I wouldn’t start at the beginning! Lol

That sounds like a good life too!

I think it’s hard for parents to realize their kids are grown. It happens still with my father, and to my girls with me.

Here are pictures from this week though, if you don’t want to go look. In these pictures the big sorrel horse is Cash, the little darker colored horse is Queen (and me), and the bay is Lucy (my husband is on the sorrel and the bay, I don’t have pictures of the kids and Zeus and Bones this week.)


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the story of your colt getting caught up with the feral herd. Where I live, horses mostly are kept in corrals and never get to experience being real horses. 

I like the bridle on your mare. I would make it a bit simpler, but it fits well, and there is not a lot of extra stuff. I like the snap on reins, too, I have them on all my bridles.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I like the story of your colt getting caught up with the feral herd. Where I live, horses mostly are kept in corrals and never get to experience being real horses.
> 
> I like the bridle on your mare. I would make it a bit simpler, but it fits well, and there is not a lot of extra stuff. I like the snap on reins, too, I have them on all my bridles.


Here we have a couple herds that are managed by people, but still are feral and live free lifes! It was amazing seeing Gaucho being corrected and I think all horses could benefit so much of having normal horse interactions!

Can I see one of your horses with equipment so I can compare and have a better understanding of what you said? Please 

Today was farrier day. Like always Alfajor behaved like a gentleman, he loves getting his hoofs done!

On the other hand, Gaucho did amazing with both his front hoofs but had trouble with his back legs. He seems to have problems of balance when stretching his leg to the back (plus he gets too tense). But after some time he understands and relaxes. I will work more in his hoof manipulation and balance. Still, he behaves MUCH BETTER than Almendra when we made her hoof the first time haha.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I make my own bridles, and have really disliked the trend here in the US of making bridles with all kinds of what I would call "extra" stuff all over them. 

On your bridle that would be the extra attachment directly to the bit. It already has an adjustment strap and does not need the extra. It adds to the cleaning and eventual durability of the bridle. And depending on the shape of the horses head, may cause irritation. 

Of course yours is on top of the bosal, so that in not a problem. But I really prefer my very simple bridles and go off on a tangent on bridles. I have a book about bridles of the americas and have always been interested in them.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I make my own bridles, and have really disliked the trend here in the US of making bridles with all kinds of what I would call "extra" stuff all over them.
> 
> On your bridle that would be the extra attachment directly to the bit. It already has an adjustment strap and does not need the extra. It adds to the cleaning and eventual durability of the bridle. And depending on the shape of the horses head, may cause irritation.
> 
> Of course yours is on top of the bosal, so that in not a problem. But I really prefer my very simple bridles and go off on a tangent on bridles. I have a book about bridles of the americas and have always been interested in them.


I think I couldn't tell the difference between one bridle and another! I bought mine from Decathlon lol but will buy a new one soon from someone who makes USA style bridles (will look for pictures). Sorry if I can't say much! Sometimes I have a difficult time with english and english words for horse's equipment


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

I'm totally in love with Alfajor haha. The other day we practiced taking the bit a couple times and today he ASKED me to put it on. I can't with him hahaha. Today I was taking some time to put in order the reins and bit and there he was, trying to take it. He tried to introduce his head through the bridle and then took the bit all by his own.

We had a great day today with Alfajor and Gaucho ❤😍. Gaucho is doing really well on the trail being ponied. He's learning when to stop, how to turn. And what I love the most; he seem fearless! Today I changed his halter to a smaller one (the one I used when he was 6 to 10 months) since the one he uses daily is too big for him; that gave me the chance to correct him quickly and he behaved realle well. 

Alfajor is all jumpy and nervous to weird looking stuff, while he's performing a show, Gaucho will just walk past stuff with all the confidence in the world! All the work I have been puting on Gaucho is paying off (we do a lot loooot of desensitizing)!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

I'm asking the trainer if I can go see Almendra on friday, ride her and train her for a bit. I hope he says yes, I would bring more alfalfa hay and some carrots . 

I want to know how's she doing after our last session! I really hope to see her with more confidence in herself 😍

In other news, I regret cutting Gaucho's hair lol. The day the farrier came to put new shoes to Alfajor and trim Gaucho's hoofs, he told me that his hair was off (I cut him the last time hahaha, did a horrible job) and tried to fix him. He did the typical cut for "corralero" (or chilean rodeo horses) that aims to make the neck look thicker.

Well, he looks weird and I think I will also cut the hair from the front.





























Purebred chilean horse for reference:









Of course Gaucho is a mix of whatever horse exists (as well as all my horses lol)


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

You and those scissors! Lol.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Holly horses! I CAN’T with my happiness today haha. I went to train Gaucho to the field and tried a full mount for the first time; HE DID AMAZING and didn't care a bit about me siting on his back! He even ate while I was up 😍❤ of course I dismounted in 15 seconds and no more, I weight 52kg and he's just a baby. But omg he did sooo gooood!! I made a video to evaluate his body position and behavior and he didn't bother about my weight and stood perfectly! All the work is paying back ❤.

I'm also starting to teach to "smile". Today was the first session and he kinds of gets it. But I'm adding the clicker to help him 

I was going to go see Almendra today, but I'm not feeling quite well to ride today, so maybe I'll go tomorrow. Yesterday the trainer sent me a video of her riding downtown, much better than the times I took her there! She looks much more centered and confident on her training videos 😍❤❤



















I'm in love with this boy!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My snaffle bridle, very simple and elegant. I go a bit farther on the curb.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Well! Today I tried really riding Gaucho for the first time. I put 2 dog leashes together and used a tight halter and got up! Used the leashes as reins. Gaucho did amazing 😍🥰.

We were out on the field and my neigbhour decided to pop up JUST when I was fully comfortable being on Gaucho's back and started to talk to me non stop on "Yes!! Finally!!" He won't make you fall, he's so nice and calm". Even though all his words encouraged me, I just wanted him to stop talking and stop going close to us (Gaucho sometimes reacts to him because he's always being followed by 20 barking dogs lol). 

I stayed on Gaucho's back for a total of 15 minutes on sessions of 5 minutes and long breaks. I let him roam around without eating, even though it was really difficult making him actually move. I had to lure him with treats hehe (all what I taught him until today is to stay calm and don't move if I'm doing things with/to him). 

A screenshot of the video I took, when the neighbour decided to come closer to us ☠


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

What a lovely photo. Someday you should have a painting made of that.


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

whisperbaby22 said:


> What a lovely photo. Someday you should have a painting made of that.


I would love to have a painting of all my animals! But indeed today was a happy and beautiful day!! I hope that Gaucho will be my ultimate horse partner, but I have to wait so much for that still!


----------



## Agheera (8 mo ago)

Well, Almendra arrived the other day and she's doing much better! She gained a lot of confidence, understands directions much better, has a lot more control over her body!

For example, before sending her to the trainer I needed to constantly ask for a trot and she would 1) not maintain it 2) start to buck or be disgusted 3) couldn't keep the same pace and tried always to go faster. Now I can ask for a mantained trot and she will keep it until I ask for more speed or stop.

I would take her alone to the trail and she would be nervous, look back or trying to comunicate with her horse friends. Now she's just looking forward and seems to enjoy the ride!! 

She is concentrated and hearing me. Having a better attitude towards feral horses (yesterday we met several on the trail and she used to go crazy about them, now she will look, greet and just continúe to walk). 

The only negative thing I see is that now shes kind of scared of crossing small paths of water. The trainer made her cross some creeks and rivers and I think now she tries to see if the water source is deep or not, so she hesitates. Yesterday it was a pain in certain part of the body waiting for her to asses the situation and not push her too much trying to cross the creek I need to cross for the trail!

So we will continue going out to the trail and practice! The trainer also gave me riding tips regarding my body posture and I'm also feeling more confident .

On the other hand, I'm still teaching Gaucho and giving him small walks with me on his back. He's doing amazing and really happy to take me to places. I'm thinking about introducing him to a basic bit and reins since he's everytime more eager to walk faster and tries to trot and gallop. The other day I had a small incidente because he got all happy to go for a walk and I ended up quickly dismouting him but ended up on the floor lol. He was there looking at me like "what happened? Why did you do that??" And I was laughing hard on the ground because the whole situation was like a comic movie. Gaucho is a really nice colt!


----------

